# Wa handles not flush?



## Seffers93 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I can’t find anything that answers my question. Maybe I just have terrible google skills..

I see a lot of knives with wa handles that don’t sit flush and a lot that do sit flush. Is this preference or is there a purpose for not sitting flush? Or is it from poor measurement when fitting the handle? (I can’t see that being the case because some of the ones I’ve seen that aren’t flush are very expensive)

Since my knife vocabulary is pretty terrible I’ll post a couple pictures of what I’m talking about! One flush and one that’s not.


----------



## btbyrd (Aug 23, 2020)

It's called a "machi gap."


----------



## inferno (Aug 23, 2020)

its a fashion statement.


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 23, 2020)

Interesting. Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2020)

While burning in a handle if you get it to be flush it'll likely become loose, or be lose after it cools down, and then you have no additional room to tap it again to tighten it up. The same is true when you consider that a handle of this type can be removed for knife maintenance and then need re-installing, if there's no gap left then there's no way to make the handle tight again. No glue required for this type of handle install. I believe it's also a regional thing in Japan.

Note - a small gap can be helpful when uninstalling a handle, a little wedge action can be used to pry it lose.

My personal preference has always been to have no gap, as it looks neater to me, but I see why it's done.


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 23, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> While burning in a handle if you get it to be flush it'll likely become loose, or be lose after it cools down, and then you have no additional room to tap it again to tighten it up. The same is true when you consider that a handle of this type can be removed for knife maintenance and then need re-installing, if there's no gap left then there's no way to make the handle tight again. No glue required for this type of handle install. I believe it's also a regional thing in Japan.
> 
> Note - a small gap can be helpful when uninstalling a handle, a little wedge action can be used to pry it lose.
> 
> My personal preference has always been to have no gap, as it looks neater to me, but I see why it's done.



Thanks for the reply Dave. That makes sense!


----------



## parbaked (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's a little more info for ya:





A note on machi gaps


I know that many on here do not like them, so i thought i would take some time to explain a bit about them. First, the biggest thing to know is that there are regional differences in aesthetics. Kanto tends to like large gaps, while kansai does not. However, most knife...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Dave Martell is right. But he forgot it can be used as a small snack holder also.


----------



## Ryndunk (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Dave Martell is right. But he forgot it can be used as a small snack holder also.


I think you are thinking of mochi gap!


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Ryndunk said:


> I think you are thinking of mochi gap!


But Machi gaps can hold all kinds of stuff! Leftover mirepoix, raw meat juices, chicken bits, butter, fruits and veggies. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## Ryndunk (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah, I hate cleaning that little space


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

The machi gap popular with Konosuke amongst others is referred to as 'Tokyo style'. Personally I dislike it for all the reasons mentioned and that it can be felt in the pinch grip making the knife uncomfortable to hold. It also makes the knife look 'unfinished'.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 23, 2020)

This doesn’t work for me. I do neck grip, instead of pinch the knife, the gap pitches me instead.


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2020)

I mind the gap.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Shoot the gap.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Shoot the gap.


That's what sea shed...


----------



## Seffers93 (Aug 23, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Here's a little more info for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! Definitely a good read.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

parbaked said:


> That's what sea shed...


I suppose if she's into football.


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Here's a little more info for ya:


Most interesting, thanks for that.


----------

